# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  μετατροπή .mswmm σε .avi

## Efthimis98

Χρειάζομαι Βοήθεια!!!!!
Εκανα ένα βιντεάκι με τον Πίπη και θελω να το ανεβάσω στο Internet και μου λέει οτι το *.MSWMM*  είναι project file και οτι πρεπει να το μετατρεψω σε κατι αλλο που  υποστιριζεται...αλλα δεν ξερω...και αυτα που πηγα να δω που εχει στο  YouTube δεν τα καταλαβα...
Μηπως θα μπορουσες να με βοηθησεις ;  :Happy:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Κατέβασε το πρόγραμμα, κάνε εγκατάσταση και μετέτρεψε το αρχείο σου σε flv.

http://formatoz.com/index.html

----------


## Efthimis98

Τωρα το κατεβαζω!  :Happy: 
Σε flv μπαινει στο YouTube ;

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ναι  Ευθύμη

----------


## akoylini

Αυτό το αρχείο φίλε μου δεν είναι αρχείο βίντεο.
Είναι project του Movie Maker, οπότε, αν δεν έχεις και τα βίντεο που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για την δημιουργία του είναι άχρηστο.
εξαγωγή σε wmv και μετά κάνε ότι μετατροπή θέλεις.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι το εκανα wmv....αλλα απο εκει πως? ?  ?
Επισης, το http://formatoz.com/index.html δεν λειτουργει στο υπολογιστη μου...δεν ξερω γιατι!
Σε wmv το εκανα απο Δημοσιευση Ταινιας και το μετετρεψα...αλλα δεν ξερω μετα πως να το κανω .AVI!

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια μου εχει σπασει τα νευρα! :Fighting0016: 
Θα το σπασω ειλικρινα!Δεν γινετε!

Το εκανα .wmv αλλα δεν μπορω να το μετατρεψω σε .avi!  :sad:

----------


## vicky_ath

Το .wmv ανεβαίνει πάντως στο youtube Ευθύμη...  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι ανεβαινει στο Youtube.....αλλα εχω κι εκει προβλημα...λεει οτι εχει ανεβει επιτυχημενα....
Παω στο link που μου δινει και λεει οτι ειναι σε εξεληξη...
Και μολις παω μετα απο αρκετη ωρα λεει οτι απετυχε !(failed)
Γι' αυτο θελω να το ανεβασω στο facebook και επειτα να το μοιραστω εδω !  :Happy:

----------


## akoylini

*WinAviVideoConverter*

----------


## Efthimis98

Το μετέτρεψα σε .AVI απο το Windows Movie Maker....!
Και τωρα ανεβαινει στο facebook και στο Youtube!
Ωραια!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια δειτε τι μου λεει στο Youtube!

 
                                        This video is currently being processed.     

                                 Please check back in a few minutes.     

Ναι αλλα οταν παω μετα απο ωρες μου λεει οτι απετυχε!  :sad:

----------


## akoylini

τι μεγεθος ειναι το avi ?

----------


## Efthimis98

το .avi ειναι 889 mb !
τι μπορει να γινεται;

----------


## Efthimis98

Να,τωρα μου λεει αυτο :

 


Failed (upload aborted)

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια το ξανα ανεβαζω με απενεργοποιημενο το antivirus!

----------


## akoylini

αν κ παλι δεν τα καταφερεις,μπορεις να το ανεβασεις καπου πχ rapidshare κ να μου δωσεις το λινκ?
α κ τι browser εχεις για να κανεις το upload?

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγω χρεισιμοποιω το Mozilla Firefox!
Αμα ειναι θα σου στειλω το link!Οκ ?

----------


## akoylini

οκ,ελπιζω να τα καταφερεις τωρα,αλλιως ανεβασε κ δωσε μου το λινκ μετα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Το ανεβαζω στο RapidShare !
Αλλα αργει!  :Happy: 
Χαχαχαχα!  :Happy:

----------


## akoylini

δεν πειραζει,κανεις δεν βιαζετε,εδω ημαστε.

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχαχα!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## akoylini

Λοιπον Ευθύμη,το βιντεο σου ηταν περιπου 5 λεπτα και ειχε μεγεθος 889mb!!!!!!!!!!!!ειναι τεραστιο μεγεθος για τοσο μικρο βιντεο.θα κατεβασεις το FreemakeVideoConverter και θα κανεις την μετατροπη οποιου βιντεο θες σε οτι θες με την καλυτερη δυνατη συμπιεση,εγω το ιδιο βιντεο χωρις να πειραξω αναλυση το εκανα 64.2 mb και μολις ανεβηκε στο youtube.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!
Παω να το κατεβασω!  :Happy: 

Εκεινο εκει που ειναι μαυρο στο τελος το εβγαλες??  :Happy: 
Χαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## akoylini

οχι δεν πειραξα τιποτα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Α....ωραιααα!!!  :Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
Σου ειμαι υποχρεως!!!!  :Happy:

----------

